# Would a 20year old get insured on a r33 gt-r



## Tom™ (Jul 14, 2005)

As topic, Would a 20year old get insured on a r33 gt-r? 

The only reason i ask is, at the moment i pay a stupidly high amount on my current car, just wondering if anyone has had first hand experience.

Thankyou


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Possibly, but expect ridiculously high quotes (£3k+)


----------



## Tom™ (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah, as expected really, what company would you recommend?


----------



## Matt_S (Apr 21, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Possibly, but expect ridiculously high quotes (£3k+)



We had a guy on SXOC paying that for an S14a!!!!


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Cover is prob out there mate - but all for a price - £3k maybe a month!!!

£8k with NU maybe i would guess, Ryan Giigs paid on his grp 20 Ferrari £12k when he was 20 put vehilce value would have loaded this premium along with his occupation.


----------



## Tom™ (Jul 14, 2005)

hmm... food for thought at least, i mean at the moment my insurance is a little over £3500 fully comp, so would expect a skyline to be similar TPFT, standard skyline are around 270bhp are they not?


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

Tom™ said:


> hmm... food for thought at least, i mean at the moment my insurance is a little over £3500 fully comp, so would expect a skyline to be similar TPFT, standard skyline are around 270bhp are they not?


That may be, but one of the major factors for insurance on a Skyline isn't so much the bhp it's the fact that most of them are imports. So many companies won't go near you unless your over 25 or had a decent previous car list.

I'm 22 with a GTR 33 (import) and I'm paying a little under 2K, fully comp, with a couple of years NCB. TBH TPFT isn't a good idea for a Skyline. Also what are you driving at the minute then for your insurance to be high?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

thesoulkeeper said:


> That may be, but one of the major factors for insurance on a Skyline isn't so much the bhp it's the fact that most of them are imports. So many companies won't go near you unless your over 25 or had a decent previous car list.
> 
> I'm 22 with a GTR 33 (import) and I'm paying a little under 2K, fully comp, with a couple of years NCB. TBH TPFT isn't a good idea for a Skyline. Also what are you driving at the minute then for your insurance to be high?


TPFT will save you little as most insurance companies are trying to rule it out as stats show people who take TPFT usually claim more.


----------



## Tom™ (Jul 14, 2005)

surprisingly i'm driving a 270bhp rover, probably will take it to 400bhp without gas though.. can't decide what to do to be honest... love the rover because it is a handfull, as it isn't meant to have much power...

good point about not going TPFT.. was a stupid for me to even think about that to be honest... fully comp only... 

i had also forgot about the import factor, strangely, my rover is a jap import  but not in the true sense..

Tom


----------



## Jay-Kay (Nov 20, 2004)

Tom™ said:


> surprisingly i'm driving a 270bhp rover, probably will take it to 400bhp without gas though.. can't decide what to do to be honest... love the rover because it is a handfull, as it isn't meant to have much power...
> 
> good point about not going TPFT.. was a stupid for me to even think about that to be honest... fully comp only...
> 
> ...


Also depending on the value of the vehicle, some companies will not insure vehicle above certain value on TPFT.


----------



## 600bhp!!! (Jul 2, 2005)

when i was 20 i was paying £1,600 4 my mr2 gt now 4 years later i got my skyline gtr33  and now im paying £1,400


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

*use owners clubs in your favour!!*

I'm 27 and just bought an R33 gtst  phoned around and found adrian flux the cheapest. Also found out it is even cheaper if you register with an owners club!!! Under a grand well chuffed


----------



## rikos (Sep 24, 2005)

*Insurance why so high*

I'm 20 and just bought a r32 gts-t import, i've only been able to get one quote which was £3600, which isnt bad considering i've been driving 3 years got 1 years no claims and had an accident in 2003, i think that it is worth it even though it's only a gts it has thr gtr bodykit and looks really nice, i've always wanted a skyline but never thought i'd have 1 when i was 20. if any1 can help get it cheaper i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

paying 3600!! i defo not think its worth it or good value for money! your being ass raped by the insurance company!!


----------



## rikos (Sep 24, 2005)

I've just found in max power magazine a course for intensive driving course it's £199 for a day course but it apparantly saves you 25% on car insurance fro life. I'm going to ring adrian flux an see if it's true and if so 25% off is always good


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Durzel said:


> Possibly, but expect ridiculously high quotes (£3k+)


Im nearly 21. And i get quoted £6500+. If i get a group 20 car i'll just go on my mums insurance £800-£1500. My CRX cost me £585 on my mums insurance.


----------

